# Cute purple and pink eyes tutorial



## SQUALID (Nov 23, 2008)

I´ve ALMOST made this tutorial like two hundred times, but here it is, for real! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A cute, wearable look in purple and pink (other colours will work too, though) that I really like to wear. It isn't too hard, and doesn't take forever. 

I´ve only used three colours for this look. The colours are:

*Halo* (MAD)
*Petal* (MAD)
*Pizzazz* (MAD)

Now, let's start!


Put your face makeup on as usual.





Start with putting *Petal* on the upper half of your lid and a bit over the crease.





Put the *Pizzazz* in your crease





Now it's time for *Halo*.  Put that baby all over your lid (not in the crease!), around the inner corner of your eye and a bit in your inner lower lashline.





Gently put a small amount of *Pizzazz* on the rest of your lower lashline.





Use the *Halo* as a brow highlighter.





Prep the lips with your favourite chapstick (or gloss, if you want it more shiny)





Dab some of the *Petal* on top of the chapstick/gloss/whatever you used. Draw your eyeliner as preferred. This time I used a black kohl pencil and drew a soft and grungey winged line.





Put your favourite mascara on - and you're done!





Tadaa! Now it´s time for some ego posing.






Thanks for watching, please let me know what you think!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow you are so gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for this tutorial! I love it!


----------



## tragicromance13 (Nov 23, 2008)

This is amazing.....can't wait to try it for myself!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 23, 2008)

I think your skin is friggen AMAZING. Wow.


----------



## Human_Behaviour (Nov 23, 2008)

Great tut. and beautiful as always!


----------



## SoupyGeorge (Nov 23, 2008)

*love You*


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 23, 2008)

prettyyy


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 23, 2008)

wooow all of your tutorials are so inspirational!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 23, 2008)

Love your tuts and you are just beautiful!!


----------



## piN.up (Nov 23, 2008)

Great tut, your eyes are beautiful!!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Nov 23, 2008)

Amazing look, really simple and day and night time wearable!

(also, ahem, I want to kiss your lips, so gorgeous. I'm such a perv. >.< )


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 23, 2008)

awesome tut!
and you should consider modeling if you arent one already


----------



## FlashBang (Nov 23, 2008)

I actually like this! Im usually a huge sceptic of purple and pinks combined, normally looks too barbie doll, but that looks good


----------



## chirufus (Nov 23, 2008)

great job, thanks


----------



## belle89 (Nov 23, 2008)

Great tut. You are gorgeous!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Nov 23, 2008)

gREAT tUt! 
~gOrGeOuS~


----------



## kariii (Nov 23, 2008)

what mascara do you use?


----------



## bsquared (Nov 24, 2008)

ooo i love it!


----------



## nico (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the tutorial.I'll try to recreate this look with MAC products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're so beautiful


----------



## Frae (Nov 24, 2008)

This is really beautiful. (And I love your eyebrows.)


----------



## puppylovegirl (Nov 24, 2008)

Very pretty tutorial! What kind of mascara did you use?


----------



## n_c (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow u are stunning! Flawless skin too.


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Nov 25, 2008)

I'd kill for you skin....and brows...AMAZING!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 25, 2008)

Cute! Im def trying this!


----------



## themarymac (Nov 26, 2008)

Great tut!  You are stunningly beautiful


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Nov 26, 2008)

Jesus, you are gorgeous! 
*Girl crush alert*


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 26, 2008)

I love this tutorial, thank you!

And you are seriously a stunner!


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 26, 2008)

LOVE this look! And you are stunning!


----------



## glassy girl (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow u can pull off any look u look great


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 27, 2008)

great tutorial and look! love your brows


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice. I wsh I could get my eyes to look as good as you gals!!


----------



## candicenoelle (Nov 27, 2008)

LOOOVE this look! If I knew how to do a "Thank Post" I'd thank you for this beautiful tut!


----------



## cuiran (Nov 28, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## LilyD0m (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow! u're soooooo pretty! I luv the way makeup looks on u!


----------



## callmestella (Nov 29, 2008)

The look is gorgeous and so are you.


----------



## ssudiva (Nov 29, 2008)

so beautiful!  thanks!


----------



## Regality101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, you look like a doll.  Love it, and you made it look so simple.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 30, 2008)

Love this and you are so gorgeous!!


----------



## Bright (Dec 1, 2008)

Amazing! Wonderful!


----------



## olddcassettes (Dec 2, 2008)

gorgeous i lve this 
you have the best eyes


----------



## Vicodin (Dec 2, 2008)

you're such a beauty, love your style! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and i'm so jealous, are there any colors you can't wear?!?


----------



## deadSAVVY (Dec 2, 2008)

pretty look! you have gorgeous eyes!


----------



## tlada (Dec 2, 2008)

Beautiful, and I love your brows.


----------



## SQUALID (Dec 6, 2008)

I´m glad you like it


----------



## GlossyLips (Dec 6, 2008)

Very pretty makeup and face.
How did you get your lashes/mascara to give that "twiggy" look?


----------



## SQUALID (Dec 6, 2008)

*Glossylips:* Thank you! My lashes.. They tend to look like that after putting mascara on.. I don't do anything special to them. Maybe I'm just lucky? ;D


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 7, 2008)

Your avatar pic doesn't do you justice - you are way prettier!


----------



## SQUALID (Dec 8, 2008)

Sambibabe: I've been thinking of changing it for a looong time now, and now it's done. I'm glad that someone finally forced me ;D


----------



## dimpleyy (Dec 8, 2008)

Gorgeous color! You look so beautiful!


----------



## ShauntyXD (Dec 9, 2008)

words cannot describe how gorgeous u are. O_O


----------



## sweet_pea2912 (Dec 17, 2008)

Are you a model????


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 17, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## rosasola1 (Dec 17, 2008)

wow, simply beautiful.


----------



## Avozilla (Dec 17, 2008)

You're so pretty! Even without the color!


----------



## Miss.FlirtyDiva (Dec 17, 2008)

That's really pretty.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 19, 2008)

gorgeous look


----------



## Miss World (Dec 20, 2008)

simply gorgeous!


----------



## f_o_X (Jun 15, 2009)

you look flawless!
an amazing tutorial~  i look forward to seeing more tutorials from you!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 15, 2009)

sooo pretty!


----------



## GA SonShyne (Jun 17, 2009)

WOW, I love this, Seems so easy and carefree. Something so pretty and wearable day and night.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow you're beautiful!  I just saw your other looks on the MAD Minerals site - so pretty!  What a face, what talent!  Breathtaking.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 3, 2009)

your face is amazing and your mu is just flawless! great tut


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 3, 2009)

Gorgeous! I love this!


----------



## tdm (Jul 4, 2009)

Had to log in to tell you...."You are gorgeous!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you use a brow stencil?


----------



## PreciousOne (Jul 6, 2009)

You're stunning! Thanks for the tut.


----------



## Almost black. (Jul 11, 2009)

This looks so great! And you're stunning!


----------



## elementaire (Jul 14, 2009)

love your brows and your skin looks incredible!


----------



## rhiannon (Jul 14, 2009)

So gorgeous, you make it look really classy


----------



## mellybelly (Jul 28, 2009)

Simply stunning. Thank you for a wonderful tutorial.


----------



## thisskyeishuman (Jul 31, 2009)

can I have your eyebrows, please? =]


----------



## DylanNyx (Jul 31, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 11, 2009)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## Tahti (Aug 11, 2009)

God, you are so incredibly gorgeous. *jealousy* ;D Love the pink look, so pretty, thankyou!


----------



## Adidi (Aug 12, 2009)

Love your looks. your lips are gorgeous!!


----------



## fintia (Aug 13, 2009)

love it


----------



## Strawberrymold (Aug 13, 2009)

So pretty! One of my FAVE FOTD's!


----------



## cimelleh (Aug 24, 2009)

another simple but gorgeous looks, thanks!


----------



## Kandi Lush (Aug 30, 2009)

very pretty. i have similar colours from barry m. may try it out


----------



## jess126xo (Aug 30, 2009)

such a pretty way to wear pink ! 

btw i love you hairstyle


----------



## tinich7 (Sep 25, 2009)

YOu're stunning! Pretty much look like a doll, and the tut is totally good.


----------



## tropical (Nov 1, 2009)

thanx again for this one


----------



## Nushki (Nov 3, 2009)

Fabulous! You're so creative with just three colours!
I'm going to try this out as soon as possible =)


----------

